# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Εκπαίδευση 2012 χάρτζ ρόλλερ.

## jimi gats

Η πρώτη τετραδα αν και έχω μολις 2.  :Happy:

----------


## Γιούρκας

Με αλλα καναρίνια οπως αηδονοφωνα η μαλινουα μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν τα ρολλερ?

----------


## jk21

εμεις πολλα like σε σενα ,εσυ πολλα like στη συζυγο που δεχεται κλουβια με τετραδες σε μαρμαρο διπλα στο τζακι !!

----------


## Rovaios

Ωραίο αποτέλεσμα Δημήτρη , θα το χαρακτήριζα μουσική δωματίου !! .
 Θα μπορούσες να μας πεις δυο λογάκια για το πως βαθμολογούνται τα harz ?

----------


## orion

άντε μπαίνεις σε τελική ευθεία βλέπω ... καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιτυχία  :winky:  
εγώ τα timbrados μου (3 τετράδες) σήμερα τα έβαλα στις βαλίτσες με ανοιχτές πόρτες... ::

----------


## jimi gats

Δημητρη εχεις δικιο...Εχει αντεξει πολλα η γυναικα!!!
μπορουν να συνυπαρξουν τα πουλια ναι αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να τα στειλεις σε αγωνες κτλ και τα εχεις απλα να τα χαιρεσαι...
Αλλιως αν εχεις σκοπο για παραπερα καλυτερα να ασχοληθεις με ενα ειδος...Οσον αφορα τη βαθμολογια Υπαρχει φυσσα με τις φωνες τους μια μια και αναλογη βαθμολογια ..το αριστα ειναι το 90  και βασιζεσται πανω στις 4 φωνες τους.

----------


## Nikolakas

> άντε μπαίνεις σε τελική ευθεία βλέπω ... καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιτυχία  
> εγώ τα timbrados μου (3 τετράδες) σήμερα τα έβαλα στις βαλίτσες με ανοιχτές πόρτες...


Ζητώ συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω αλλά και για την ασχετοσύνη μου, αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω αν ετοιμάζεστε για κάποιο διαγωνισμό που θα γίνει σύντομα;

----------


## Rovaios

Έλα ντε ??? έμαθε κανείς τίποτα για τον ΕΛΣΥΤΙ?

----------


## mitsman

Καλη επιτυχια Μητσο!|!!

----------


## yannis37

Δημήτρη καλή επιτυχία και απο μενα!!!

----------


## jk21

Νικολαδες γαλατσιωτες και αλλοι που με εχετε με αλλο τροπο ρωτησει ,δεν υπαρχει κατι επισημο ακομα να ανακοινωσω .ανεπισημα εχω καποια ενημερωση αλλα εχουμε παιδια απο το συλλογο και οταν θα εχουν κατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα σας πουνε

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση καλή επιτυχεία

----------


## jimi gats

ο διαγωνισμός αυτός ειναι ο 16ος πανελληνιος φωνης της ΕΟΟ ..τα μαλινουα και τα τιμπραντο θα διαγωνιστουν στην πτολεμαιδα υπο την αιγιδα του ΣΥΚΒΕ και τα χαρζ στην αθηνα υπο τον Εοκ ΗΑΡΖΕΡ

----------

